# Steve, ive never seen you talk



## zoranb (Oct 15, 2005)

Ive never seen him talk about Apple, is there someone that can send me footage of Jobs speeches while presenting Apples new innovations etc. Id be mostly intrested in the "one more thing" latest stuff if possible.
Im on dialup thats why i cant see online anything, but i have an email you can send and i download then with my time later!
Ill priv msg the email if anyone can help me!


----------



## crcr2003 (Oct 15, 2005)

what r u smoking?????  ::alien::


----------



## zoranb (Oct 15, 2005)

did i say something wrong? i just wanna see the legend on his presentations, they all say he makes great speeches!


----------



## hasj (Oct 15, 2005)

http://stream.apple.akadns.net/


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 15, 2005)

http://www.apple.com/quicktime/guide/appleevents/

a better link, shows the previous 7 keynote speeches from apple.

all are very good.


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 15, 2005)

well since your on dial up connection, i guess you would have trouble viewing his latest speeches.  However, I have 2 of his keynotes that are available for download here.  The first one is his first keynote speech after returning to Apple in 1997 with Bill Gates appearing on the screen.  The second one is him talking about a very early Mac OS X,and the cube at MacWorld New York 2000.  Even though you're on dial up this is the best i can do, and dont be surprised if it takes over 8 hours to download one of the videos, they are very large, at 133MB and 247MB.  Good Luck!


----------



## zoranb (Oct 15, 2005)

whitesaint thats exactly what i needed, it dont matter as long as i can download the files and view them at my time, thanx very mutch....anymore?


----------



## kanecorp (Oct 15, 2005)

zoranb said:
			
		

> whitesaint thats exactly what i needed, it dont matter as long as i can download the files and view them at my time, thanx very mutch....anymore?


have fun downloading those on a dialup...134MB and 248MB are the size of those two files


----------



## steven_lufc (Oct 15, 2005)

Any chance you have a friend on broadband who could download them and burn them for you? That would be much much quicker


----------



## zoranb (Oct 15, 2005)

true true i dont, but i have an large (3GB) email account some one can send me any clips of SJobs...plz!


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 16, 2005)

whitesaint said:
			
		

> well since your on dial up connection, i guess you would have trouble viewing his latest speeches. However, I have 2 of his keynotes that are available for download here. The first one is his first keynote speech after returning to Apple in 1997 with Bill Gates appearing on the screen. The second one is him talking about a very early Mac OS X,and the cube at MacWorld New York 2000. Even though you're on dial up this is the best i can do, and dont be surprised if it takes over 8 hours to download one of the videos, they are very large, at 133MB and 247MB. Good Luck!



just watched both of them. very, very good, but one question:  when did .mac stop being free for ALL mac customers?

i feel a bit cheated now.


----------



## chevy (Oct 16, 2005)

You will find a nice Steve presentation here...
http://homepage.mac.com/mchevroulet/.cv/mchevroulet/Sites/.Public/1984macintro_2.m4v-binhex.hqx


----------



## symphonix (Oct 16, 2005)

Back when I was using dial-up in about 2000, I actually got the guy at my local Apple store to dump the keynotes onto a Firewire hard-disk and copy them onto my iBook that way. He was more than happy to do it, as it was a pretty quiet day.


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 17, 2005)

symphonix, any way you can mirror those for us?  or send them to me and ill mirror them?  yea muh internet connection has been slow all day i guess a bunch of people are downloading those videos which is cool, they really show how ingenius steve is even with the huge problems he faced back then.  The most muh cable modem can upload to everybody is ~50 KBps, so im sorry if the videos dont download fast.


----------



## zoranb (Oct 18, 2005)

Already donwloaded the vids proposed from the friends in here and... i want more more more.... i need more vids this guy is great, i think he is far better than Gates in everything. Has anyone got more clips from apples events?


----------



## chevy (Oct 18, 2005)

Gates is definitively better at ... making money.


----------



## g/re/p (Oct 18, 2005)

Steve Jobs Speaks at Stanford Commencement

http://www.wiredatom.com/jobs_stanford_speech/index.html


----------



## zoranb (Oct 19, 2005)

Has anyone got the presentation from todays PM G5 dualcores?


----------



## zoranb (Oct 23, 2005)

anyone? im making a collection here!


----------



## chevy (Oct 24, 2005)

will you publish your collection ?


----------



## fryke (Oct 24, 2005)

No he won't, since he's on analog.


----------



## zoranb (Oct 25, 2005)

Not publish in the way of making money from it, but i am willing once i have it all to distribute it to anyone who wants. Actually this should be done in a download section by Apple, but hell i cant wait for them to do it, im already starting off my own. Anyne who has anything from Apples birthday, plz send, i have a large email account waiting. Priv msg me! Come on guys lets get this thing started!
In a way i owe it to Steve, thank God he is back!



Long live the... Steve


----------



## jamessweeney (Oct 25, 2005)

Here is a site with lots of Apple videos
http://www.np.edu.sg/~pcb/macnp/events/

You might already have this but in case you dont here you can find the original Keynote introducing the Macintosh...
http://www.industrial-technology-and-witchcraft.de/index.php/ITW/14100/

Enjoy!
James


----------



## jamessweeney (Oct 26, 2005)

and here is a link to MacTV with some more Apple videos...
http://live.watchmactv.com/subscribe/


----------



## zoranb (Oct 31, 2005)

Guys thanx for the contribution, but despite all of u sending stuff i still havent come across the latest keynote/one more thing that Jobs released the new dual core G5!
Does anyone have it but not in online quicktime, only in a dowloadable form!!!

Anyone?


----------



## fryke (Oct 31, 2005)

It's not available AFAIK.


----------



## zoranb (Oct 31, 2005)

AFAIK?


----------



## whitesaint (Oct 31, 2005)

yea the dual core G5 keynote is not available, i dont know why tho, and AFAIK == As Far As I Know


----------



## zoranb (Dec 2, 2005)

whitesaint said:
			
		

> yea the dual core G5 keynote is not available, i dont know why tho, and AFAIK == As Far As I Know



any news on the dual core G5 keynote?


----------



## fryke (Dec 2, 2005)

I've searched google for you for about 10 minutes but didn't find it. I guess it won't come up, either. (do you want to pay with a cheque or money order?)


----------



## zoranb (Dec 28, 2005)

Why not come up? Dont all keynotes come up at some point?


----------



## fryke (Dec 29, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## zoranb (Jan 2, 2006)

(


----------



## zoranb (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## zoranb (Jan 13, 2006)

latest keynote anyone??


----------



## fryke (Jan 13, 2006)

stop bumping! situation is the same as always! the keynote is out as a stream only, not as a QT movie.


----------



## zoranb (Jan 14, 2006)

cant the stream be saved? grabbed by some way???
and if so how can i watch the stream?


----------



## ksv (Jan 14, 2006)

zoranb said:
			
		

> any news on the dual core G5 keynote?



It wasn't presented by Steve Jobs anyway.



			
				zoranb said:
			
		

> cant the stream be saved? grabbed by some way???
> and if so how can i watch the stream?



I don't know how it was done, but someone saved the keynote as a file and made a torrent.


----------



## jamessweeney (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi All.
I dont know if this works but apparently you can get The Complete Apple Keynote Collection as a bit torrent from here

http://thepiratebay.org/details.php?id=3462114&fl#show

See the full listing below.

Enjoy!
James

/1980's/1983 - Apple Keynote.avi	21.85 MiB
/1980's/1984-01-24 Macintosh Intro 1984.mov	425.72 MiB
/1997/1997-08-06 MacWorld Boston 1997.mov	133.79 MiB
/1998/1998-03-17 Seybold New York 1998.mov	104.07 MiB
/1998/1998-05-06 Apple Back On Track.mov	135.35 MiB
/1998/1998-05-11 WWDC 1998.rm	78.37 MiB
/1998/1998-07-08 MWNY 1998.mov	181.71 MiB
/1999/1999-01-07 MWSF 1999.mov	255.5 MiB
/1999/1999-02-21 MacWorld Tokyo 1999.rm	26.71 MiB
/1999/1999-05-10 WWDC 1999.rm	121.29 MiB
/1999/1999-07-21 MWNY 1999.mov	64.88 MiB
/1999/1999-08-31 Seybold San Francisco 1999.mov	74.26 MiB
/1999/1999-10-05 Special Event 1999.mov	72.96 MiB
/1999/1999-11-07 Quicktime Live 1999.mov	105.56 MiB
/2000/2000-01-05 MWSF 2000.mov	587.94 MiB
/2000/2000-07-19 MWNY 2000.mov	247.61 MiB
/2000/2000-09-13 Apple Expo Paris 2000.mov	350.88 MiB
/2001/2001-01-09 MWSF 2001.mov	82.84 MiB
/2001/2001-02-22 MacWorld Tokyo 2001.mov	433.88 MiB
/2001/2001-05-01 iBook Intro 2001.mov	150.92 MiB
/2001/2001-06-21 Streaming Media West 2001.mov	87.87 MiB
/2001/2001-07-18 MWNY 2001.mov	322.52 MiB
/2001/2001-09-25 Seybold San Francisco 2001.mov	175.24 MiB
/2001/2001-10-23 iPod Intro 2001.mov	118.65 MiB
/2002/2002-01-08 MWSF 2002.rm	244.89 MiB
/2002/2002-01-10 Power of 'X' 2002.mov	55.82 MiB
/2002/2002-02-12 Quicktime Live 2002.mov	205.24 MiB
/2002/2002-05-06 WWDC 2002 - Death Of Mac OS 9.mov	9.06 MiB
/2002/2002-05-14 WWDC 2002 XServe Intro 2002.mov	357.34 MiB
/2002/2002-07-16 MWNY 2002.mov	490.76 MiB
/2002/2002-09-10 Apple Expo Paris 2002.mp4	76.17 MiB
/2002/2002-09-10 Seybold San Fransico 2002.mp4	53.99 MiB
/2003/2003-01-07 MWSF 2003.mp4	555.78 MiB
/2003/2003-01-08 Power of 'X' 2003.mov	186.8 MiB
/2003/2003-04-07 NAB 2003.mov	167.79 MiB
/2003/2003-04-28 iTunes Music Store Intro 2003.mov	91.71 MiB
/2003/2003-06-23 WWDC 2003.mov	302.76 MiB
/2003/2003-06-27 Quicktime State of the Union 2003.mov	187.75 MiB
/2003/2003-09-16 Apple Expo Paris 2003.avi	47.65 MiB
/2003/2003-10-16 iTunes for Windows 2003.mov	176.49 MiB
/2004/2004-01-06 MWSF 2004.mov	305.31 MiB
/2004/2004-06-15 Apple Expo London 2004.mov	148.11 MiB
/2004/2004-06-28 Quicktime State of the Union 2004.mov	284.31 MiB
/2004/2004-06-28 WWDC 2004.mov	397.08 MiB
/2004/2004-08-31 Apple Expo Paris 2004.mov	291.37 MiB
/2004/2004-10-26 Special Music Event 2004.mov	131.48 MiB
/2005/2005-01-11 MWSF 2005.avi	467.56 MiB
/2005/2005-06-06 WWDC 2005.mov	163.5 MiB
/2005/2005-09-07 Special Music Event [iPod Nano] 2005.mov	130.35 MiB
/2005/2005-10-12 Special Music Event [iPod Video] 2005.mov	170.57 MiB
/2006/2006-01-10 MWSF 2006.mov	249.54 MiB
/2006/2006-02-28 Apple Special Event.mp4	50.46 MiB
/Other/G3PentiumPhotoshop.mov	7.84 MiB
/Other/JobsApplause.mov	880.03 KiB
/Other/JobsClones.mov	1.76 MiB
/Other/JobsPowerPCG3.mov	1.16 MiB
/Other/JobsTalent.mov	1.01 MiB
/Other/PPC120Pentium120.mov	3.89 MiB


----------



## zoranb (May 14, 2006)

Has anyone manages to get the lates keynotes? Me no, i dont know whats wrong. Anyone?


----------



## symphonix (May 14, 2006)

ZoranB, I've started a thread to discuss some of Apple's finest moments in video form. http://macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1309273


----------

